# Any help for parking??



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Down here in Miami some time i arrive to a place wheres not place to park to make the p/u.. or the area is under construction or they have a non friendly valet so we gotta go around to an alley or just double park, last week i found a beautiful green sticker on my window as a warning for parking in a loading zone for five min.. 

Or UBER, Post-mates and the others have to advise their restaurant to only and ONLY 'O N L Y' call the driver when the food is ready or they need to add a new charge/fee for us to pay parking a least $.25 

i do 99% restaurants and 1% mcdonalds so no everyone have a nice parking for costumer or delivery


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

When Im working in the city I probably spend @$1.50 on parking meters. I always carry a lot of change in my car just in case. I also use a sign from GH that says "delivery in progress, be back in a minute" and put it on the dashboard when Im foreced to park illegaly. I heard Uber has one of these as well. Im not sure if it even helps at all but I have yet to get a parking ticket since Ive been using it for the last 3 months.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

You would be amazed what you can get away with while using flashers. The only trouble I've run into so far is a security guard at a medical building that had something to prove. He started yelling at me about how he had all my information and if he caught me there again, I'd be towed. I'd been in the building for about 25 seconds. I just ignored him and drove away.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Caviar reimburses 1 parking ticket for every 100 deliveries. I haven't had to cash in on that yet but it's nice to know it's there if i need it.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

UEDriverMK said:


> Caviar reimburses 1 parking ticket for every 100 deliveries. I haven't had to cash in on that yet but it's nice to know it's there if i need it.


Well Caviar sounds amazing.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

effortx2 said:


> Well Caviar sounds amazing.


You should sign up with them the day they come to your city. They pay the most out off all the food apps too.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Tbh by the time I hear about each of these gig jobs, they've already gone off a cliff or are right about to.

Given that pretty much everything about gig jobs falls squarely into the "too good to be true" category, what I need is to find one no one's heard of yet and basically loot the thing before everyone else does.

Or maybe I should face the facts, it could be that I'm just bad luck, haha.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> When Im working in the city I probably spend @$1.50 on parking meters. I always carry a lot of change in my car just in case. * I also use a sign from GH that says "delivery in progress, be back in a minute" and put it on the dashboard when Im foreced to park illegaly*. I heard Uber has one of these as well. Im not sure if it even helps at all but I have yet to get a parking ticket since Ive been using it for the last 3 months.





Marbakka said:


> *You would be amazed what you can get away with while using flashers. *The only trouble I've run into so far is a security guard at a medical building that had something to prove. He started yelling at me about how he had all my information and if he caught me there again, I'd be towed. I'd been in the building for about 25 seconds. I just ignored him and drove away.


Where I live they don't care, during the day the parking meter maids get you and at night they *will* tow you.
I live in a city of roughly 500,000 inhabitants... The laws regarding parking were created long before you and I came along, they are created with the knowledge that certain individuals will "test" them so they have all the clever shenanigans all figured out already and they've heard "that story" 1,000 times by now.
A violation's a minimum $80...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Where I live they don't care, during the day the parking meter maids get you and at night they *will* tow you.
> I live in a city of roughly 500,000 inhabitants... The laws regarding parking were created long before you and I came along, they are created with the knowledge that certain individuals will "test" them so they have all the clever shenanigans all figured out already and they've heard "that story" 1,000 times by now.
> A violation's a minimum $80...


Its like that everywhere. Obviously the best way to not get a ticket is to not park illegally. When you are delivering in the city there are times where you have no choice unless you cancel the order (which I have done). Hazard lights and dash signs can only minimize your chances ever so slightly. I see meter maids writing tickets to cars with hazrds on many times (including my own car once). Its part of the job and the main reason why I try to stay out of the city if at all possible.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Its like that everywhere. Obviously the best way to not get a ticket is to not park illegally. When you are delivering in the city there are times where you have no choice unless you cancel the order (which I have done). Hazard lights and dash signs can only minimize your chances ever so slightly. I see meter maids writing tickets to cars with hazrds on many times (including my own car once). Its part of the job and the main reason why I try to stay out of the city if at all possible.


Cool, I'm not arguing with your methods at all. I just don't want some driver(s) out there to get into some gross misunderstandings about how it works down town, seems you have a pretty good idea and that's what counts. I usually only use my flashers when my car's literally sitting in a driving lane or a big piece of it is sticking out into traffic but more to warn oncoming drivers than to avoid a citation, like you said the choices are sometimes really limited.
Back alleyways are slightly 'safer' but they can still ticket / tow you and I don't like leaving the car out of my sight when I'm parked funny.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

i already ordered a sing ... will see if that help for the 5 to 10min i park in a alley


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

If I can't park legally and they aren't coming down, they're not getting their food. I'll contact Uber support, drive around the block 10 min and mark that there's no way to complete delivery. I'm not gonna get a ticket that they're not gonna pay for.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> i already ordered a sing ... will see if that help for the 5 to 10min i park in a alley


Only use the sign as a last resort. If a meter maid is intent on giving you a ticket then they will do so with or without the sign. Its usually better just to find parking further away or cancel the order rather than risk getting a ticket. That one ticket will **** up your whole day. Ive gotten 2 in my first 2 months and have vowed never to get one again. The sign does give little peace of mind just knowing its there as a last line of defense.



Ezridax said:


> If I can't park legally and they aren't coming down, they're not getting their food. I'll contact Uber support, drive around the block 10 min and mark that there's no way to complete delivery. I'm not gonna get a ticket that they're not gonna pay for.


I do this as well but for me the parking problems are usually with the pickup more than the dropoff


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I do this as well but for me the parking problems are usually with the pickup more than the dropoff


I try hard to stay out of the city where I know there wouldn't be parking. I'll put myself offline to get out of areas that can lead to bad parking situations. I'll gladly eat a few dead miles offline during peak times to avoid that mess.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't use flashers. It just attracts attention.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> I try hard to stay out of the city where I know there wouldn't be parking. I'll put myself offline to get out of areas that can lead to bad parking situations. I'll gladly eat a few dead miles offline during peak times to avoid that mess.


I deliver in downtown Dallas all the time. Parking isn't as bad as you might expect although I guess it depends on the time of day. I drive 6-10pm most days. Alot of the restaurants and high rise apartment buildings have valet parking. If you tell them you are picking up or making a delivery they will usually let you leave your car right up front.


----------

